# The Last Remnant - Paar Fragen wegen Kampfsystem



## Kandinata (25. April 2009)

Ich habe mich mit dutzend Stunden und einem Kampfrang inzwischen von 90, durch das Spiel geschlagen... Nungut, bis auf paar wenige Bossfights und typische „ich kille deine ganze 7000 HP Gruppe in 1 Runde weil ich Attacken habe die jeden deiner einzelnen Mitglieder der Union angreift“ unfaire Unique Gegner... die man aber umgehen kann… kam dann auch nichts wirklich schweres in meinen Weg.

Aber dann kam Koenigsdorf bzw, seine 6 Fights (Nagut, Milton mal ausgenommen, der war einfach nur schwachsinnig-unfair)... jetzt sollte ich mal wirklich langsam lernen das Spiel zu spielen 

Allen vorran, das Kampfsystem... wie haben wir uns über das FF8 Junctionsystem lustig gemacht das man ja „studieren“ müsste um es wirklich zu verstehen... jetzt wünscht man sich glatt so etwas „simples“ zurück *g*
Ernsthaft, ich verstehe das Kampfsystem von Last Remnant einfach nicht:

Specials: 
Ich kann sie verwenden wenn mein Balken voll ist, das ist klar (auch wenn ich schwören könnte schonmal mit einem halben Balken ein Special gehabt zu haben), aber was muss ich genau erfüllen um Beispielsweise einen Remnant wie Cyclops zu rufen ? Ist das zufällig oder gibt es doch eine „zielgerichtete“ Möglichkeit ?
Genauso was mir einfällt, wieso kann ich, wenn ich nicht im Deadlock bin, der linken Gruppe einen Special reinhauen, aber nicht der 3 Zentimeter weiter rechts stehenden ? Das mag zwar beim Gae Bolg egal sein, trotzdem... Beachte ich da ein Detail nicht ?

Skills: 
Wie bei den Specials, warum kann ich die linke Gruppe mit einem 150 Ap Combatart beharken, aber die rechts danebenstehende nur mit einem 7er ?
Oder auch schön, da denkst du es geht darum das der Laufweg mit eigenen Leuten oder Hindernissen versperrt ist, oder es etwas mit Formationen zu tun hat, aber dann kannst du gegen den frei rumstehenden Gegner nur leichte Combatmoves verwenden, aber die Gruppe die hinter 2 Steinen steht und man nichtmal sehen kann, bekommt wieder mehr Skills ?

Bei Combatarts ist das Problem nicht ganz so tragisch, dann macht halt nen anderer den Schaden… aber jetzt ging es eben bei besagten Fights doch darum Effektiv zu heilen, und das kann ich mit Zufällen einfach nicht mehr machen… Beispiel ?
Da steht deine Artillerie/Heiler Gruppe mit paar HP und 200 AP in der Gegend ohne Deadlock rum, und hat nur als Befehlsauswahl divers „attacks“ oder „heal others“, obwohl die bei voller HP sind… von der schlichten Weigerung den Ressurect Skill freizugeben gar nicht erst angefangen…

And so on…

Achja, noch als letztes

Formation:
Das System will mir auch mal bitte einer erklären… da finde ich ständig neue Formationsupgrades die meine alten Formationen nicht überschrieben haben und ich habe schon einen Bug vermutet, bis ich dann irgendwann später ein bisschen was rumgeschoben habe und plötzlich die erweiterte Formation auftauchte… wie hab ich das gemacht bzw, gibts da eine Basic was diese erweiterten Formationen in etwa für Aufstellungen brauchen ?
----------------------------------------------
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, gibts da irgendeine Basic die man beachten muss, oder ist das wirklich größtenteils Zufallsgesteuert und man kann alles nur ganz grob durch Formationen oder spezifische Zusammenstellungen (weil man gar nichts anderes als "Heal" zur Auswahl haben kann wenn man nur Healer als Gruppe hat), beeinflusst werden ?
Falls jemand was dazu sagen kann oder villeicht einen Link parat hat der das alles ein wenig genauer erklärt, wäre ich sehr dankbar 
Und falls das alles im Handbuch stehen sollte, das ich nicht habe, dann entschuldige ich mich im vorraus...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. April 2009)

Schau dir mal das hier an:

http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/file/950908/55345

unter _1.00 : Game Mechanics and Pointers_ stehen einige Sachen, die dir eventuell weiterhelfen, die Spielmechanik ein kleinwenig mehr zu begreifen.

PS: Zum Junction-System in FF8 hab ich mehrere Excel Tabellen und Arbeitsblätter erstellt um rauszufinden, welche die Besten Kopplungen für die jeweiligen Charaktere sind.


----------



## Kandinata (26. April 2009)

Hmm, war ja ein echter Ansturm an Hilfen   



			
				nikiburstr8x am 25.04.2009 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir mal das hier an:
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/file/950908/55345
> 
> unter _1.00 : Game Mechanics and Pointers_ stehen einige Sachen, die dir eventuell weiterhelfen, die Spielmechanik ein kleinwenig mehr zu begreifen.



Da steht leider nur quasi die Basics drin wie man das Spiel spielt und nicht eben wie es in den Details vor sich geht... was aber auch kein Wunder ist, denn nach langen rumlesen in Foren und diversen Diskussionen mit Leuten die das ganze bereits vollständig analysiert haben, ist die Antwort vom Kampfsystem ziemlich einfach...

Das Kampfsystem, die Skillauswahl und Stats von Characteren am Anfang ist alles nahezu kompletter Zufall   

Die einzige und beste Möglichkeit die man für das Kampfsystem quasi hat, ist die Skills jedes einzelnen zu bearbeiten und das was man nicht haben will wegzuschalten, so ist die Wahrscheinlichtkeit höher das Richtige zu erwischen.
Specials das Selbe, schalte die aus die man nicht haben will und man kriegt dann auch mal öfter die Summons... und das Special sucht sich sein Ziel auch selbst aus, das kann man nicht beeinflussen...
Und für das Heilproblem soll man am besten einfach in jede Union einen Healer mit Groupheal haben, weil dann selbst im Fall das man sich nicht selbst heilen kann sicherlich eine andere der Unions den "Heal Other" Befehl haben wird und das ganze wird quasi eine Kreisheilung... zwar nicht ganz das was ich von einem Taktikspiel erwarte, aber man will ja nicht nur meckern *g*

Achja, das Formationsproblem habe ich auch gelöst, das scheint einfach nur davon abzuhängen wiviel Charactere mit dem "General" Status in der Gruppe sind... so simpel wenn man es mal weiß 

Damit habe ich mir quasi alle Fragen inzwischen selbst beantwortet, trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## SirWinston (28. April 2009)

Ich hab auch schon ein paar Stunden Last Remnant hinter mir. Meine Gruppen haben derzeit Rang 99 und stehen kurz vor dem Endkampf. Über Formationen und all die anderen Feinheiten des Kampfsystems mache ich mir schon lange keine Gedanken mehr. Meiner Ansicht nach, handelt es sich hier um eine Scheinkomplexität. Es gibt viele Features, die aber einfach nur belanglos sind.

Ich habe mir vier Gruppen zusammen gestellt, die eigentlich alles weghauen, was da so kommt.
In jeder Gruppe ist ein Charakter mit Spezialfähigkeiten und mindestens einer der heilen kann. Die Gruppen haben bei mir mehr oder minder feste Aufgaben und eine dazu passende Formation:
1 - Gruppe Rush, 5 Mitglieder, Schwerpunkt mystische Angriffe
2 - Gruppe David, 5 Mitglieder, Schwerpunkt Nahkampf
3 - Gruppe Emmy, 4 Mitglieder, ausschließlich Nahkampf
4 - Gruppe Irina, 4 Mitglieder, Heilen, Heilen und noch mal Heilen

Hier noch ein paar Tipps, die das Leben leichter machen:

Bei den Spezialfähigkeiten immer ein Auge auf die Gruppenübersicht am Anfang einer Kampfrunde haben. Wenn die Gruppe goldig schimmernd hinterlegt ist, kann sie eine Spezialfähigkeit gegen eine gegnerische Gruppe einsetzen. Da muss man dann nur durch die Ziele wechseln, bis man die entsprechende Gruppe ausgewählt hat. Das hab ich lange übersehen.

Immer genug Heilkräuter kaufen. Auch ruhig ein paar, für die man noch keine Verwendung hat. Ich habe beobachtet, dass Skills in einem Kampf angewandt wurden, bevor sie am Kampfende als neu gelernt aufgelistet werden. Daraus schließe ich, dass sich neue Heil-Skills nur lernen lassen, wenn man die benötigten Zutaten dabei hat.

Bosskämpfe möglichst nicht mit einem 10er Battlerang angehen (10, 20, 30 etc). Alle 10 Stufen sollen die Bossgegner ein Upgrade ihrer Fähigkeiten erfahren. Somit soll ein Kampf mit Stufe 90 ungleich schwerer sein, als er mit 89 gewesen wäre.
Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht genau sagen. Hab ich auch nur irgendwo gelesen und als gegeben hingenommen.


----------

